# Halo Extreme Explained



## Arnold (Oct 9, 2011)

*Halo Extreme Explained*
_By Mike Arnold_ 

*Halo Extreme*

       Halo Extreme is the next great product being offered by Ironmaglabs in their complete catalog of anabolic compounds.   The primary ingredient in this product, known as 4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1, 4-dine-3, 17b-dione, is closely related to the oral anabolic steroid Turinabol.  For those of you who are unaware, Turinabol was the drug of choice during East Germany???s secretive doping program in the 60???s and was largely responsible for the country???s total dominance of the Olympic Games during that time period.  It is this steroid which was the original inspiration for the manufacture of Halo Extreme and while this product has anabolic activity on its own, it also converts directly to the anabolic steroid Turinabol.  

       Users can expect significant body-recomping effects by implementing this product into their programs, which will be realized through moderate increases in high quality, water-free muscle mass and visible reductions in body fat.  Vascularity will be augmented and the user???s muscularity will become harder and denser.  This has led many to compare Halo Extreme not only to Turinabol, but also to steroids such as Anavar and Winstrol.

         Due to this drug???s weak androgenic component and strong anabolic effect, it is suitable for use by both men and women.  Halo Extreme is non-aromatizing, displays zero progestagenic activity, and cannot convert to DHT.  Therefore, users do not have to worry about these metabolites causing side effects such as: gynecomastia, water retention, fat gain, increased blood pressure, sexual dysfunction, acne, and hair loss.   This makes Halo Extreme a relatively safe, low side effect steroid.

       Another area where Halo Extreme differentiates itself from most other oral steroids is in terms of toxicity.  While methylation is a very common tactic used to increase the potency of an oral steroid, it typically has the dual effect of increasing its toxic load on the liver.  However, Halo Extreme displays a relatively mild degree of toxicity in comparison to most other oral AAS, resulting in reduced liver stress and thereby extending the potential cycle length of the product.  

       Halo Extreme also contains a secondary ingredient known as Laxogenin, which was first discovered in 1996 by an American scientist.  Laxogenin is an adaptogen which has its roots in the plant world (no pun intended).  More specifically, it is a plant sterol derivative known and classified as an active ecdysterone analogue.

       Adaptogens are compounds which help the body recover from and adapt to trauma and/or stress, such as that experienced during a workout.  Laxogenin is one of four ecdysterone analogues which has been indentified and determined to have significant anabolic effects in the body, similar to anabolic steroids.  

       Impressively, this adaptogen has been shown to increase protein synthesis by over 200% and displays an anabolic: androgenic ratio comparable to the steroid Anavar.  Laxogenin has also demonstrated an ability to inhibit cortisol production, enabling the user to optimize fat-burning while simultaneously enhancing the recovery/muscle growth process.  

       In light of these noteworthy benefits, one might presumably expect Laxogenin to manifest at least some type of negative side effect profile, yet it remains remarkably side effect free.  This compound will not result in any degree of HPTA suppression, is non-toxic at peak dosages, and will not cause a user to fail a drug test.  When combined with the steroidal element found in Halo Extreme, the two converge to deliver a potent and synergistic anabolic alliance.

       Overall, Halo Extreme is a great choice for anyone from beginner to advanced users who are looking for a low side effect product that delivers crisp, lean, easy to maintain gains in muscularity. 

*Halo Extreme*


----------



## N21 (Oct 9, 2011)

looks like some good stuff prince


----------



## oufinny (Oct 9, 2011)

Make a bottle with 120 pills Prince so we can run it at the right dose for 6 weeks.


----------



## troubador (Oct 10, 2011)

cool cool


----------



## TJTJ (Oct 14, 2011)

I would like to hear some user experiences on Halo Ex


----------



## Mkpaint (Oct 14, 2011)

Need pct?


----------



## dsc123 (Oct 14, 2011)

Mkpaint said:


> Need pct?



of course


----------



## TJTJ (Oct 30, 2011)

Just a thought...I looked up T-bol and found the maximum dosage to be 40-50mg a day. 

For every cap of Halo how many mg would you say it equals to straight up T-bol?


----------



## |Z| (Oct 30, 2011)

LOVE me some halo extreme/hdrol great compound! This will be relevant for anyone looking for more info on halo extreme, as they are the same main compound. Excited to see the feedback on the addition of laxogenin, be sure to let us know how it goes guys!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...t-run-helladrol-starting-point-new-users.html


----------



## eskimoexpress (Dec 14, 2011)

has anyone used Halo Extreme yet?

If one wanted to use this stuff, what else would I need for the cycle? 
I have read that ultra male rx is good enough to use post cycle; I would like more information from someone who has used this product.  

Is it going to trash my liver?  I get blood work done every 6 months for a job, and elevated liver enzymes is a no-no.  I wanted to see if anyone had real numbers on this stuff.  I read a review on one of the other products listed here, and they had very elevated liver enzymes post cycle, and it took over 4 months to get back to normal.  I do not know if this is typical, just curious to know more before diving in.  I don't want to lose my job, over looking better.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 14, 2011)

eskimoexpress said:


> has anyone used Halo Extreme yet?
> 
> If one wanted to use this stuff, what else would I need for the cycle?
> I have read that ultra male rx is good enough to use post cycle; I would like more information from someone who has used this product.
> ...



Yes, many have used it, the primary ingredient in Halo Extreme, known as 4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1, 4-dine-3, 17b-dione, is closely related to the oral anabolic steroid Turinabol. It also contains a compound called 5a-Hydroxy Laxogenin.

*Our recommended stack:*
Halo Extreme - 1 Bottle
Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 1 bottle
Ultra Male Rx - 1 bottle
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 1 bottle

You may want to use a higher dose of Halo, some will go up to 100mg daily, in that case you need to bottles.


----------



## eskimoexpress (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks Prince, I have read the thread which explains Halo.  So I caught that information.  I was curious about first hand information from someone who is using or has used it in the past.

Since there is the methly in the middle, does that make it somewhat toxic on the liver?  I can't really have any elevated liver enzymes for my blood work I could lose my job.  But if it clears out, let say in a month, and my blood work returns to normal, than that would be good for me.  The doctors mentioned something to me when my enzymes were just 2 points above normal, so they are strict.


----------

